# Gecko Information



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Im new to the whole gecko thing and i was just wondering what types of geckos *DONT* need any heating or lighting, such as the thick tailed gecko, also what types of gecko live/native to the illawarra area.

Thanks, Rebecca


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump


----------



## carmen (Apr 28, 2010)

will be interesting to read your answers to this, i am concidering a gecko as my nest purchase too


----------



## Brettix (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Rebecca and Carmen

Thickies would be your best choice to go with.Other species that you could keep with no heat would be Oedura lesuerii and Saltuarius swaini.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 28, 2010)

Phylurus platurus and Christinus marmoratus would also be suitable.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you guys, this has helped heaps


----------

